# First Science Article In NY Times Affirming CFS Is Real And Severe



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is great news! The New York Times is the largest metropolitan newspaper in the US, and is also distributed internationally. It is often regarded as a national "newspaper of record", meaning that often it is relied upon and referred to as the official and authoratative reference for modern events. And now, for the first time ever, the Science section carries an article entitled: Chronic Fatigue No Longer Seen As 'Yuppie Flu'.This is very good news for CFS patients!Read the article here:http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/17/science/...amp;oref=sloginAnd if you'd like to send an automated "thank you" email to the NY Times editors, you may do so here:http://capwiz.com/cfids/issues/alert/?aler...ueid=1304957231


----------

